# [solved]nach Update geht nvidia nicht

## HoloDoc

Hi Leute!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Hab mir gestern mal gedacht, es wäre mal wieder Zeit das System auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen.

Deswegen hab ich gestern von Kernel linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 auf kernel linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 geupdated

habe dann auch den kernel erstellt und in Grub eingetragen.

Nun bevor ich restarte wollte ich noch das nvidia-modul neu bauen, allerdings ist die Konfiguration ungültig?!?

Hier der Versuch:

```
emerge --ask x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 [100.14.19] USE="-custom-cflags%"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y^[[5~

Sorry, response 'y' not understood. [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

2.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

6.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

23

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

-gentoo-r6

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-info.eclass: line 219: [: too many arguments

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-169.09.ebuild, line  122:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line  466:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-169.09.ebuild, line  122:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line  466:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

woran könnte das liegen??

THX!!!!Last edited by HoloDoc on Sat Feb 02, 2008 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Hast du auch /usr/src/linux auf die neuen Kernel Sourcen gesymlinkt und die Konfig dort erstellt?

Er findet dort nämlich die .config nicht wie die Fehlermeldung auch aussagt.

```
The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux 
```

----------

## HoloDoc

klar hab ich das, zeigt auch auf die richtigen Kernel Sourcen:

```
ls -la /usr/src/

insgesamt 11

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  600  2. Feb 11:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  464 11. Dez 23:05 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0  3. Aug 2006  .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22  2. Feb 11:23 linux -> linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1328 19. Feb 2007  linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  712 19. Apr 2007  linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  712 28. Apr 2007  linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1328 10. Jun 2007  linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1352 22. Jul 2007  linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1360  2. Feb 11:45 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392 21. Aug 10:44 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392 19. Sep 17:21 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392  8. Okt 19:47 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392  6. Nov 21:13 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1488 29. Jan 11:00 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  704  2. Feb 11:23 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  168 15. Jan 19:20 rpm

```

Der sagt ja auch dass die Sourcen invalid sind, nicht dass er sie net finden kann.

----------

## Evildad

Schau mal bitte in die verlinkten Sourcen und schau ob es dort das .config File gibt.

Die Fehlermeldung sagt nämlich wie du in meinem Code Block siehtst, dass er sie nicht finden kann.

Und wenn er Sie nicht findet ist sie invalid ...

Und falls die Config existiert, hast du die Config einfach von dem alten Kernel reinkopiert und den Kernel übersetzt oder hast auch  noch ein make oldconfig vorangeschoben?Last edited by Evildad on Sat Feb 02, 2008 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoloDoc

okay danke für deine Tipps!

Hab einfach den Link nochmal manuell neu gesetzt und jetzt funzt es, scheinbar war das (trotz der Ausgabe oben) nicht anders gelinkt.

----------

## schachti

Damit bei einem Update des Kernels der Symlink automatisch gesetzt wird, kannst Du das USE flag symlink aktivieren.

----------

## HoloDoc

danke hatte ich aktiviert aber irgendwie hat der net umgelinkt bzw nur halb, da bei ls -la ja der richtige Linkpfad angegeben war...

Komisch, aber is ja auch egal, funzt ja nu

----------

